# Potty Training?



## Allison (Jun 12, 2018)

Hey, 
I am planning on buying a cockatiel once I get paid and have the money to buy everything. I was wondering if anybody has potty trained a cockatiel and has any advice. I haven't found a lot of information on potty training, but I have found and planned when and how (for the most part) I am going to try and do everything else. I know it all depends on the bird and if they want to and how they react. 
Thank you for any help!


----------



## CorruptedKings (Jun 11, 2018)

The best method I’ve seen is training them with their morning poops or when you know their about to poop, give the command, (click if you’ve clicker trained them) and then give them a treat, eventually they may associate that word with pooping and do it on command. I have not actually tried this ;^^ I just recently got a cockatiel of my own and am still working stepping up, but from videos and research I’ve heard it’s affective. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

We don't recommend potty training. It can be very dangerous for a tiel. If you train them to go on command and then forget to tell them to go they could end up very sick and even dying. Poop is just part of having a tiel and it's really not that hard to clean up.


----------



## ParrotLover2001 (Dec 30, 2016)

I never liked the idea of potty training with a command, what if you're gone for the day? Poor thing. I only ever potty trained one of my birds, that was one of my past budgies. I taught her to go to her cage when she had to poop. That way I wouldn't have to worry when I was out of the house for long periods of time, not to mention during the night.

Sent from my Galaxy s8


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Not a good idea in my opinion for reasons other members have already stated.


----------



## Allison (Jun 12, 2018)

Thank you for everybody's input. Im not going to try potty training and instead focusing on finding safe things to keep under my bird to catch the accidents and some old shirts to wear


----------

